# Suspender-Extender



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok - I like the feel and comfort of bib overalls. I'm also 6'8", so I have a hard time finding ones that fit (that are affordable....). The main problem is the shoulder suspenders are about 2" to short. Is there any extenders made to stretch them a bit?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If I'm not being too personal, what's your waist and inseam measurements?


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

38 w, 38 inseam.

The problem is that if I get bibs in 38-38, they are too short in the top. They are very hard to find (around here anyhoo) any longer then that.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

gosh, and I thought my son was tall and hard to fit. You've got him beat. I've looked everywhere online I can look, and I can't even come up with your size in overalls, but get closer to finding jeans. I read on an old forum archive where men were discussing the difficulty of finding the long inseam length and they said that the Copper Canyon jeans from www.dahles-bigandtall.com were a good fit as these jeans are long and come up higher in the back. One guy was talking about how he had a pair of 38/38 jeans he had never washed and wasn't about to ever wash them, fearing they would shrink. 

whew, you have my sympathy. If you know a good tailor/seamtress, then I'd seriously consider having some clothing specially made. It's terrible to be uncomfortable in your clothes.

oh, there was this site:
www.bigtalldirect.com/index_1024.htm
On the left side, there's a search box that allows you to fill in your exact size and then that's displayed in the middle box. There were some items you might want to look at. Then again, I'd guess you already know where all the big and tall stores are online and off. 

AND, if you know a tailor/seamtress, then you could have them cut and insert/sew extra length of denim into the shoulder straps to extend the length that way. OR, have a denim strip added to the bottom of the legs, but this gets kind of girly-looking if not careful.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Scrounger said:


> Ok - I like the feel and comfort of bib overalls. I'm also 6'8", so I have a hard time finding ones that fit (that are affordable....). The main problem is the shoulder suspenders are about 2" to short. Is there any extenders made to stretch them a bit?


Scrounger,

Check your nearest fabric store. There is probably something that will do the job near the bra-extenders.

Or, if you have some skill with a sewing machine, or know someone with some skill with a sewing machine, making some extenders would not be too difficult...a catch on one side and a button on the other of a piece of folded over and sewn denim.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Scrounger,
> 
> Check your nearest fabric store. There is probably something that will do the job near the bra-extenders.
> 
> Or, if you have some skill with a sewing machine, or know someone with some skill with a sewing machine, making some extenders would not be too difficult...a catch on one side and a button on the other of a piece of folded over and sewn denim.


Yeah, I used to take the straps off an old pair and make my own extenders but, I don't have them anymore and don't have and old pair, either.......


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

Hey Scrounger, where you at? I know the place where I buy mine often have inseams up to 40. Of course, my 40x30 ones pale in comparison but I know they make sure to carry Liberty in just about every size imaginagle


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Scrounger said:


> Yeah, I used to take the straps off an old pair and make my own extenders but, I don't have them anymore and don't have and old pair, either.......


Check the goodwill and garage sales you might be able to find pair to strip for parts. Or can you take apart the new ones and extend the strap using some denim for a dead pair of something sewn to the end?

It's hard to find clothes when you not "average"! DS is a size 8 waist and a 12 inseam (another combo not on the market) and of course no behind to help hold pants up with. I need to invent the size 10 super slim-super long.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

My mom sews a "extender" in the straps of my step-dads. Maybe that would work.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You are The "Scrounger". Why not use an old pair of seatbelts;-)

RF


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

not sure if they'd work but this place has 38x36 overalls from different companies. With work boots, they might be ok for you


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, this has worried me like crazy, trying to make sure you have proper fitting pants and all.  just kidding, but I did keep looking after I posted the above and found out that LandsEnd makes custom clothing. They don't make bib overalls, but they do have jeans that go to a size 40" inseam. Expensive, but maybe worth it to get a proper fit?

http://www.landsend.com/cgi-bin/CustItemDetails.cgi?item=0&styleNum=75859A63&mtoAction=NEW&CM_MERCH=


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

I just took a look at a pair of bibs, and it seems that there might be a couple inches of strap involved in threading it through and back the metal part that you hook to the button. Could you unthread it and just have someone tightly stitch it around the top part of that piece? Ought to gain you a couple inches.


----------

